# Outlook - Mac Osx Address Book Sync?



## Lkhill55 (Oct 9, 2005)

I have Outlook 2003 at work and an iMac G5 with OS X 10.4 at home. Right now I keep all my contacts on my XP laptop at work, but would like to synchronize (not just copy) with the Mac's Address Book.

Our Exchange Server doesn't store contact names (el cheapo contract) so I can't use the iSync Exhcange feature. And .Mac only supports Macs (very silly, Steve - big market here but your AppleCare "experts" won't listen.) And Palm only supports a subset of each app's functionality, the killer being single Category support.A friend recently sent me a Plaxo data-sync request, but it seems they only support Outlook and Outlook Express.

So, is there a web-based utility or service that supports bi-directional synchronization between Outlook 2003 and Address Book 10.4? (and actually works?)

thanks,

Larry


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 9, 2005)

MacOS X Address Book is compatible with your Exchange server's contact list if your IT department set it up that way. It is likely, however, that your Mac would have to be on your work LAN for this to work. My suggestion is to use your firm's web-based Exchange client, if they have implemented that feature. If you must maintain your Exchange contact list on your home computer, you may also try to export them as vCards and email them to your home account.


----------



## Solofo (Dec 20, 2005)

Larry's quote should be a big HIT for software editor (Apple?).

I'm also a new Powerbook user after more than 10 years struggling on MS-Windows. I have more than 3000 Outlook contacts that I'd like to transfer (and why not sync?) with OS/X Mail.

Is there any Apple OS/X script available? or any Apple or 3rd party software (better a web services)?


PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justcycling (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm looking for a tool to do this also, but for now I had to export my outlook contacts as vcards and then dropped them on my imac.  That worked, just time consuming.


----------



## ssmmacosx (Dec 23, 2005)

I just did this yesterday.  There's a great little tool called Outlook2Mac (www.littlemachines.com); costs $10.  It runs on your PC and exports  all your Outlook email, contacts, appointments, etc. in a format that the Mac can understand.  Worked for me without any issues.

I imported all my contacts from the PC to my Mac addresss book.


----------

